# Hunt Coat for Sale



## combat_claire (21 October 2012)

Size 38, navy, Matlock & Brown excellent condition but no longer needed as I have a new one. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300800691223?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## combat_claire (25 October 2012)

I've also just listed 2x pairs of quality hunting breeches as the clear out of my surplus kit continues!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 October 2012)

Nice looking coat.  It was on my watch list until I managed to get a new Caldene Wessex for £50!  Not listed as a hunt coat and being sold by an online fashion shop - bargain of the century.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## Stark Dismay (26 October 2012)

Double choc lab, they didn't have any more, did they, where you got yours from? I need a new coat but hate getting involved in unseemly stampedes at the end, and often miss out on eBay items because I work strange shifts. I'm looking for a navy one, and a lot of the ones around at the moment seem to be black.


----------



## combat_claire (26 October 2012)

You need to try the free ebay snipers like goofbid. They bid for you up to a defined maximum  while you work, sleep or do something more interesting!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 October 2012)

Stark Dismay said:



			Double choc lab, they didn't have any more, did they, where you got yours from? I need a new coat but hate getting involved in unseemly stampedes at the end, and often miss out on eBay items because I work strange shifts. I'm looking for a navy one, and a lot of the ones around at the moment seem to be black.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry SD it was a one off from a shop called vintage2versace.  It looked really blue in the photo but is a proper dark navy.  Perhaps try CCs suggestion.


----------



## wingnut4560 (9 December 2012)

wanted green hunt coat mens 36/38


----------



## Countrygirl (10 December 2012)

Wingnut may be able to help you out. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## wingnut4560 (10 December 2012)

i am in suffolk


----------



## Countrygirl (10 December 2012)

Wingnut - I have just pm@d you


----------



## JC1 (11 December 2012)

I also have a navy coat for sale if anyone is interested. Size 40 Caldene.


----------



## spacefaer (11 December 2012)

And I have a made to measure Frank Hall hunt coat for sale I keep meaning to put on ebay..... approx 34"


----------



## wingnut4560 (12 December 2012)

hi, didnt get your message, is the coat still for sale, also how much r u looking for


----------



## spacefaer (12 December 2012)

Hi Wingnut4560 - yes, it's still for sale - I was going to put it on ebay with a £120 starting price/reserve and see how it went......


----------



## wingnut4560 (12 December 2012)

hiya, would u take £100 and i could pay via paypal if u have it on friday????


----------



## spacefaer (12 December 2012)

wingnut - have pm'd you


----------



## wingnut4560 (13 December 2012)

have pm'd you spacefaer


----------



## wingnut4560 (14 December 2012)

wanted green hunt coat mens size 36/38


----------

